# Silocon Oasis to Media City



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi 
I have been offered a job in media city and have school place for my child in Silicon Oasis. Does anyone know how long it will take to drive from work to school an vise vesa? I have a feeling it is bit of a treck!


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Tropic, I'll let someone else comment on the distance but wanted to mention that school finishes quite early here, with limited after school care. There are also buses that provide transport (just check age requirement & areas offered). So in effect, unless you set your own work hours, you may only be able to do the drop off of your child, so may consider living somewhere in the middle like Arabian Ranches or Motor City.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandgroper74 said:


> Hi Tropic, I'll let someone else comment on the distance but wanted to mention that school finishes quite early here, with limited after school care. There are also buses that provide transport (just check age requirement & areas offered). So in effect, unless you set your own work hours, you may only be able to do the drop off of your child, so may consider living somewhere in the middle like Arabian Ranches or Motor City.


Hi sandgroper, the hours I'll be working is part time so I am hoping to get back in time for school end. I was thinking of living in downtown Dubai as I don't think silicon is that far away from here but not sure?? Any ideas?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Silicon Oasis is about 25 minutes from Media City on a clear run (I haven't been down that way for about a year, so that estimate is based on the assumption that the roads are still the same).


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Silicon Oasis is about 25 minutes from Media City on a clear run (I haven't been down that way for about a year, so that estimate is based on the assumption that the roads are still the same).


Hi Maz, how far is silicon from down town Dubai?


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Tropic said:


> Hi Maz, how far is silicon from down town Dubai?


DSO to Downtown is c15 to 20 minutes - it's a fairly easy journey with the only traffic lights being around Downtown/Financial Center Road and then you head for Al Ain Road.


----------

